# Walnut peppermill



## Mike Jones (Nov 1, 2012)

[attachment=12963]

Black Walnut 12" peppermill. I've been using Crystalac grain filler on open grain wood like this, and really like it. Two applications is equal to maybe 5 or 6 coats of lacquer sanding sealer. this one was lacquered and buffed with a wax wheel.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 1, 2012)

Very nice form, love the beading on it too!


----------



## TimR (Nov 1, 2012)

Nice flow to the mill, I also like the beading work you did. Looks like it will be comfortable to use. Very nice!!


----------



## DKMD (Nov 1, 2012)

Great shape and finish! That's the first I've heard of crystalac... Off to do some research!


----------



## myingling (Nov 1, 2012)

Nice !! Like the shape


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 1, 2012)

I love walnut peppermills!!! The shape is way cool, makes it look a whole lot taller than 12".


----------



## Kenbo (Nov 1, 2012)

I love it. This one has an incredible shape. Very nicely done.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 2, 2012)

Beautiful mill ! I agree with Greg on the beading. It make's a more elegant transition from the body to the head. Nice job !
Scott


----------



## BarbS (Nov 3, 2012)

Very, very pretty. There's a lot of character in that wood, and your finish is perfect. Nice!


----------

